# Is this a Polish? And is it a hen or rooster? I was told it was a rooster .



## angelbaby197232 (Feb 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## TheChickGuy (Mar 3, 2014)

If it is it is a rooster



Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

It is a rooster.


----------



## angelbaby197232 (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks yall that was what I was afraid of.. I have 2 like this they were supposed to be hens when I bought them last year as chicks; oh well can't win them all lol


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## angelbaby197232 (Feb 28, 2014)

But it is a Polish? That's what it said when I got them but all the pics I see of Polish they have really fuzzy heads where u can't hardly see their eyes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't think that is a polish, I may be wrong, but I don't think it is. I'm not sure what it is either?

Sorry


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I agree with troyer and matt_kas. Looks like a rooster and is not a Polish.


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

It looks like a White Sultan, hatchery quality or a white Sultan x Silkie cross.http://feathersite.com/Poultry/CGP/Sult/BRKSultan.html


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

troyer said:


> It looks like a White Sultan, hatchery quality or a white Sultan x Silkie cross.http://feathersite.com/Poultry/CGP/Sult/BRKSultan.html


Yep. Not a Silkie but appears to have Silkie in its background. If it has Silkie that might complicate the usual markers for sex.


----------



## angelbaby197232 (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks y'all I looked at the link u sent and I do believe he is a Sultan.. Might not be full but he's closer to that than a Polish lol. Thanks a bunch for the input!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

You are welcome, it's my privilege. Hope you have a lot of fun with him!


----------



## jerryboobs (Apr 30, 2013)

White sultan I have some myself



Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## angelbaby197232 (Feb 28, 2014)

Thank you!! I would like to get a cpl of hens to go with my 2 roosters since I've found out their both roosters and what they are lol.. Where are u located Jerry? I am in Calhoun Ga


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## jerryboobs (Apr 30, 2013)

Pennsylvania u should look on some hatchery cites because I don't sell them I just have them as pets.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## angelbaby197232 (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh ok thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

